
Gov security falters during U.S. shutdown - llacb47
https://news.netcraft.com/archives/2019/01/10/gov-security-falters-during-u-s-shutdown.html
======
adossi
Isn't it a little odd that such a large number of SSL certificates expired
near the same time for these government-run web sites? Every time I've ever
paid for an SSL certificate I bought at least a year in advance. I guess the
US government prefers monthly subscriptions

~~~
tdb7893
I just assumed they had a ton of websites so they probably have certificates
expiring all the time.

